# Hey everyone.  Great forum



## mth496 (Feb 24, 2012)

Just wanted to say a quick hello.   I been checking this place out quite a bit and everyone seems excellent and great.  Alot of smart lifters and im enjoying all the threads.

Im 23, I ran my first cycle when i was 19/20 yr of age.   I then stopped realizing i jumped the gun to quick, but i was trying to get into college to play baseball, if arod is doing it why cant i right.    Anyways, thats how it all started for me, and then i stopped up untill this past year.   I focus on training and eating natural, but i dont run into problems running a cycle a year of Test.  

Hope to learn alot more and meet some good friends.  

Thank you all.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*mth496* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## charley (Feb 24, 2012)

Welcome to IM.........


----------



## Kimi (Feb 25, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## brazey (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 25, 2012)

Yo, whats up?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ecto (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## mth496 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks to all.  I appreciate it.


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------

